

Haxe from 1000ft (broad strokes view of haxe, where it fits in, what it is, etc) - larsiusprime
http://notes.underscorediscovery.com/haxe-from-1000ft/

======
th0br0
Woah. Haxe is still around?

I think Haxe made great sense from a game developer perspective a few years
ago, but nowadays with JS being almost ephemeral and a fair amount of decent
non-JVM and non-C/C++ alternatives around, I just wonder where Haxe fits in.
(esp. because, while there's a compile-to-Android feature, there's no compile-
to-iOS it seems?)

~~~
SvenBergstrom
The post mentions iOS a few times. You might be accidentally mistaking a
platform for a language target - Haxe generates C++ (which can be used for
iOS). That C++ is usable anywhere with any compiler toolchain. The backend
(hxcpp) comes with a bunch of toolchains already set up, and builds against
the iOS toolchain for you without a problem (armv6,armv7,armv7s,arm64 and
simulator i386, x86_64). It also includes a few more obscure ones like
WindowsRT, Blackberry, Tizen and so on.

(It's actually all right there in the link :))

